# مبدلات الطاقة dc-ac



## فؤاد الحاج عمر (1 يناير 2010)

:87: أرجو منكم المساعدة في مجال القالبة المستمرة المتناوبة المستخدمة لتحويل الطاقة المستمرة إلى متناوبة وأيضاً عن كيفية ربط هذه القالبة لتغذية الشبكة الكهربائية العامة :87:


----------



## د حسين (6 يناير 2010)

*مساهمة في طريق التوضيح*

الأخ فؤاد المحترم 
فهمت من سؤالك انك تريد معلومات عن القالبة المستمرة المتناوبة :
هي جهاز يسمى بالانكليزية inverter وهو يحول التيار من مستمر الى متناوب ثم يرفع التوتر الى المطلوب ....وهذه الأجهزة متوفرة بالأسواق وبأسعار معقولة.
وقد مرت خلال القرن الماضي بمرحلتين حيث كانت تعتمد على تقطيع التيار المستمر بواسطة كهربائية ميكانيكية تشبه آالية الجرس الكهربائي بواسطة حافظة ونقطتي تماس تقطع التيار بالجذب المغناطيسي المتقطع .
ثم بعد تطور الالكترونيات تم استخدام الترانزيستور للقيام بالعملية السابقة حيث تستخدم ترانزستورات استطاعة مثل power tansistor 2N3055 ومحول رافع جهد من 12 الى 220 بابتدائي مزدوج ليحقق دائرتي الدفع والجذب المعروفة بالالكترونيات ويتم تغذية قاعدة الترانزستورات باشارة مربعة متولدة من دارة الكترونية ويكون الخرج ايضا موجة مربعة .
اما ربطها بالشبكة العامة فهو شبه مستحيل ويفضل فصل التغذية العامة قبل تغذيتها بهذه المولدة
أرجو ان أكون قد أجبتك ... ولا تتردد بالاستفسار عن المزيد ...و شكرا مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق ​


----------



## باسيم (10 يناير 2010)

المطلوب موجة جيبية لتشغيل المحركات الكهربائية دون عطل بدلا من الموجة المربعة وشكرا


----------



## د حسين (10 يناير 2010)

*الى الأخ باسيم*

شكرا لاهتمامك بالموضوع
يمكن توليد موجة جيبية أو قريبة من الجيبية بنسبة عالية بتعديل الدارة المولدة للموجة ولكن ذلك يؤدي الى انخفاض المردود بسبب الحرارة المفقودة في ترانزيستورات الاستطاعة ...
وفي نفس الوقت ان المحركات الكهربائية تعمل على الموجة المربعة دون مشاكل فنية​


----------



## ndeeb567 (19 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## ابراهيم ابو سارة (7 يوليو 2010)

من قال لك ان المحركات تعمل بموجة مربع ؟؟؟؟؟.........................


----------



## البرق 73 (8 يوليو 2010)

انا شغلت المروحة على اليو بي اس
عملت بمردود اقل 
وبعد ربع ساعة طلعت ريحة الورنيش ودخنت وبعدا وسكتتتتتت

رجاء من الخبراء اسعافنا بحل للقصة الكهربا بتنقطع والدنيا حر كتير


----------



## علي_عراق (9 يوليو 2010)

ليست كل انواع العاكسات inverter تولد فولتية جيبية


----------



## علي_عراق (9 يوليو 2010)

هنالك انواع خاصة وغالية هي الوحيدة فقط وتحتوي على مايكروكومبيوتر يقوم بتوليد هذه الموجة
ولهذا فيجب السؤال بتأني وتجربة الموجة الخارجة على الاوسيلوسكوب قبل التورط والاستعجال باخذ نوعية غير مناسبة


----------

